# D3 - Gilde



## GoogaARK (11. Mai 2012)

Guten Tag liebe Buffed Community!

Ich habe nun lange kein Online-Spiel mehr gespielt und wollte dies mit Diablo III beenden habe allerdings ein kleines Problem! Ich selber man kann es kaum glauben habe noch NIE Diablo gespielt bin also neuling. Erfahrung habe ich jedoch in einigen Spielen angefangen mit Ultimal online über Daoc, Wow,Warhammer,Rift! Jedoch kein Hack and Slay Game. Nun meine frage ich suche eine evlt. Gilde bei denen ich was lernen kann bzw. mich jemand an die Hand nimmt. Ich selber komme vom Niederrhein bin 23 Jahre und Berufstätig also eher ein Feierabend Spieler jedoch sehr aktive und ergeizig. Ich wäre bereit mich bei Serverkosten zu beteiligen bin Voice aktive uvm.

Würde mich sehr über ein paar Infos freuen...

LG


----------



## Dagonzo (11. Mai 2012)

Also genau genommen braucht man bei diesem Spiel keine Erfahrung. Wie du schon erkannt hast ist es ein Hack & Slay Spiel. Eigentlich ist es ein Singleplayerspiel das man online spielen muss. Als Erweiterung hat man einen Multiplayerpart eingebaut, der es erlaubt in Gruppen von bis zu vier Spielern zu spielen. Vom Anspruch her ist das Spiel sehr niedrig einzustufen. 
Da das Spiel selbst auch keine Gilden unterstützt, wird es auch kaum welche geben. 
Wozu auch? Man kann sowieso nur mit maximal vier Spielern spielen und was die Beute angeht, hat sowieso jeder seine eigene, die die anderen noch nicht mal sehen können, wenn man es nicht aufnimmt und wieder ablegt oder im Chat verlinkt.


----------



## GoogaARK (11. Mai 2012)

Aber ich könnte jederzeit mit meinem Char Multiplayer Games joinen?! sprich finde ich besondere Waffen oder der gleichen kann ich dies anderen zu schau stellen?!

z.b. Ich Level 20 joine ein Spiel eines Freundes insofern er online ist? Und Lvl mich mit ihm auf 21 Leave dann und kann dann auch Singleauf 21 weiterspielen oder wie muss ich es verstehen?


----------



## Yaglan (14. Mai 2012)

So sieht es aus....
Jetzt nichts gegen dich sondern allgemein von Buffed ein Gilden Thread aufzumachen in Wow..... Da musste ich gut lachen. 
Ich frage mich was für vorstellungen die leute von D3 haben werden. Mal ersthaft das wird doch das gleihe ende nehmen wie Hellgate London......
Die spieler erwarten die erlösung um ein spiel wie WoW zu ruinieren, und werden dann mehr als entäucht da es nicht wie WoW ist.

Letztenends ist dieses spiel nur für die die schon Diablo und Diablo 2 gespielt haben denn nur die wissen worauf die sich einlassen.


----------

